# Alien/Xenomorph Case Design



## DaveK (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been thinking about this a bit, I thought it would be cool to have an Alien/Xenomorph designed case and I came up with some quick mock ups, I thought I'd get the images printed and stick them onto the case, someone else on the forum done it and I thought it was an awesome idea and I'm a huge fan of the Alien series.

Only got 2 decent pictures as I spent most of the time looking for good pics of the Antec 900 since I lost my phone charger. If you see any good pics let me know, and feel free to tell me what you think about the design and give ideas.

I would also get some green cathodes.











That one would be if I did a window mod, I think it would look awesome with green cathodes
















What do you guys think? Hopefully I will find some better pictures.

EDIT: Hope this counts as case modding lol

Found 2 more images: Click / Click


----------



## DreamSeller (May 17, 2009)

if were you id get them like this
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/PC/Alien1c.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/PC/Alien2c.jpg


----------

